# 2014 Platinum 30 Amazing machine



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Bought the Platinum 30 with the 414 cc motor early in 2014 and went to go start it today for the first time since March of 2014, put the key in, opened the fuel valve, turn the run switch on, primed it and tugged on the pull cord I couldn't believed she fired right up on the first pull (Yahoooooooo). 

I'm glad i made the investment, well worth it.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

InfernoST said:


> Bought the Platinum 30 with the 414 cc motor early in 2014 and went to go start it today for the first time since March of 2014, put the key in, opened the fuel valve, turn the run switch on, primed it and tugged on the pull cord I couldn't believed she fired right up on the first pull (Yahoooooooo).
> 
> I'm glad i made the investment, well worth it.


 I just love it when that happens.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nutt'n better than that.

I fought with my path pro this morning in -4 air temp, trying to pop that thing off as we had an inch of snow overnight. First time in 20 years I wish I had electric start on a blower. Ended up using my deluxe 30 to do the drive way. I put some fuel de-icer in the tank. Got home tonight and that little pro path fired off for me.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> Nutt'n better than that.
> 
> I fought with my path pro this morning in -4 air temp, trying to pop that thing off as we had an inch of snow overnight. First time in 20 years I wish I had electric start on a blower..


Mine always fires right up, plus now i have zero seconds warm up time... In fact I'm done with the parking area before my pro26 is even warmed up

PS: i do see that you have that easy start power shovel in your pic


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Mine always fires right up, plus now i have zero seconds warm up time... In fact I'm done with the parking area before my pro26 is even warmed up
> 
> PS: i do see that you have that easy start power shovel in your pic


HAHA good point. Both the power shovel and the 1800 power curve are on the deck full time in the winter. I'm ok with cords for the deck, but out on the drive, the cords are more of a hassle.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

This reminds me, I still have yet to use or test the electric start. Will do it this afternoon after work.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

LOL Keith. Did you use the snowblower in the 1/4" snowfall we got 


Just curious. What part of bklyn do you live. Move from Glen Cove to Dyker Heights.
Sold my 2 stager with the house. Been thinking about getting one, but the reality is, there is no where to *throw* the snow living in Brooklyn...


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> LOL Keith. Did you use the snowblower in the 1/4" snowfall we got
> 
> 
> Just curious. What part of bklyn do you live. Move from Glen Cove to Dyker Heights.
> Sold my 2 stager with the house. Been thinking about getting one, but the reality is, there is no where to *throw* the snow living in Brooklyn...



LOL. Na the snowfall just prompted me see if it would start. I'm over in Bensonhurst.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

U got room to throw the snow somewhere on your property or you plan to blow it into the street.......For those that live on the right side of the street, I hate the ones that live on the left that throw snow out. Just keep it on a bank so us right siders get a chance to deal with snow instead instead of constantly getting buried in with your snow ;-)


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> U got room to throw the snow somewhere on your property or you plan to blow it into the street.......For those that live on the right side of the street, I hate the ones that live on the left that throw snow out. Just keep it on a bank so us right siders get a chance to deal with snow instead instead of constantly getting buried in with your snow ;-)


Try to get a spot on the left side of the street ;-).


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

HEH. Lol. The car does not get parked streetside. We have a 2 car garage. But we live on the right side of the street and sofar, in the past 3 years we lived here, plows only plow to the right. So everybody on the left, who chucks their snow out.....it all comes to us, over and over again...

I want a 2 stager to deal with all that EOD mess.
However, I don't have a ideal place to throw that....or be the assh0l3 that just throws it back onto the street .

Heh, hence my inquiry which was 30" bucket - I was curious where you was planning to put the snow.

That's what's holding me back from getting a 2 stager.....a balance of common courtesy and no where to put the #[email protected]@# snow.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> HEH. Lol. The car does not get parked streetside. We have a 2 car garage. But we live on the right side of the street and sofar, in the past 3 years we lived here, plows only plow to the right. So everybody on the left, who chucks their snow out.....it all comes to us, over and over again...
> 
> I want a 2 stager to deal with all that EOD mess.
> However, I don't have a ideal place to throw that....or be the assh0l3 that just throws it back onto the street .
> ...


Lucky you, I have to put my car in the street and always make sure the car is on the left side. Like you said there isn't much room to put the snow but I do try to get as much as possible onto the front yards and unfortunately the rest goes into the street. The problem is that it doesn't matter if you put the snow at the edge of the sidewalk or the plow plows the car in, people get pissed off either way and start screaming at you if you put the snow curbside or at the plows that did it street side.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

InfernoST said:


> Lucky you, I have to put my car in the street and always make sure the car is on the left side. Like you said there isn't much room to put the snow but I do try to get as much as possible onto the front yards and unfortunately the rest goes into the street. The problem is that it doesn't matter if you put the snow at the edge of the sidewalk or the plow plows the car in, people get pissed off either way and start screaming at you if you put the snow curbside or at the plows that did it street side.


In the old days they used to have these side dump trailer carts, they were attached three deep like a train. Then they'd fill them up with an elevator chute and remove the snow to some place nearby that was less offensive, like an empty lot.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> In the old days they used to have these side dump trailer carts, they were attached three deep like a train. Then they'd fill them up with an elevator chute and remove the snow to some place nearby that was less offensive, like an empty lot.


Wish that were the case today and here. The big problem here is the sidewalks have to be cleared within a certain amount of time after the snowfall has ended otherwise they start issuing summonses not to mention the other part which is a lawsuit happy society.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

That's why they hauled it out...Once you move snow from the street, driveways, AND the sidewalk, where is it supposed to go?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

HA! That is an awesome feeling, isn't it. I love how easily these things start. I have yet to use the Electric start on the 2008 Deluxe 30 at the church building I go to because it's much funner starting it by hand. I'm going to use the electric start a few times a year so that it has the chance to turn and get some of the grease on the metal cogs/gears spinning a bit.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Ryan said:


> HA! That is an awesome feeling, isn't it. I love how easily these things start. I have yet to use the Electric start on the 2008 Deluxe 30 at the church building I go to because it's much funner starting it by hand. I'm going to use the electric start a few times a year so that it has the chance to turn and get some of the grease on the metal cogs/gears spinning a bit.


Good idea Ryan, thanks.


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

InfernoST said:


> Bought the Platinum 30 with the 414 cc motor early in 2014 and went to go start it today for the first time since March of 2014, put the key in, opened the fuel valve, turn the run switch on, primed it and tugged on the pull cord I couldn't believed she fired right up on the first pull (Yahoooooooo).
> 
> I'm glad i made the investment, well worth it.


I bet you primed it a bunch


----------

